# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من قائل: جراحات السنان لها إلتئام - - - و لا يلتام ما جرح اللسان

## ماجد احمد ماجد

السلام عليكم
من القائل وكم نسبة التاكيد فقد بحت عن القائل ولم اعرفه 

_جراحات السنان لها إلتئام_..._و لا يلتام ما جرح اللسان_
ارجو الاجابة وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## التبريزي

يقول شاعر الحكمة الشاعر يعقوب الحمدوني
وقد يرجى لجرح السيف بـرء ......... ولا برءٌ لما جرح اللســان
جراحات السنان لها التـئـام ......... ولا يلتام ما جرح اللســان
وجرح السيف تدمله فيبـرى .......... ويبقى الدهر ما جرح اللسان

----------


## ماجد احمد ماجد

شكرا لك اخي العزيز ولكن من هو يعقوب الحمدوني وفي اي زمن ممكن ترجمه بسيطة عنه او في اي كتاب يمكن ان اعثر على حياته

----------

